
This Powerful PC Runs on Any Device–and Never Needs an Upgrade - poster123
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-powerful-pc-runs-on-any-deviceand-never-needs-an-upgrade-1519751084
======
kuwze
Here is a passthrough link[0].

The tech seems like the PC version of OnLive, the stuff behind PS4 streaming.

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/FinTechie/status/968674531148693504](https://twitter.com/FinTechie/status/968674531148693504)

